# Best Hygrometer?



## Evonnida (Jun 1, 2010)

Is there such a thing? I have been using the small Xikar round Hygros, but after smoking a couple sticks that tasted off, I swapped Hygros only to find that instead of being at 65% like it said, it was more like 50%. I'm sick and tired of these little things being so wrong. Does anyone have any recommendations for a good, accurate, quality hygro? Thank you.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

I have 13 humidors up and running at two residences. The best advice i can give you is to calibrate or check them at least 2 times a year and change batteries once a year. Other than that i have had great luck with these!

Little Havana Hygrometer-Thermometer


----------



## Old Salty (Dec 12, 2011)

Evonnida said:


> Is there such a thing? I have been using the small Xikar round Hygros, but after smoking a couple sticks that tasted off, I swapped Hygros only to find that instead of being at 65% like it said, it was more like 50%. I'm sick and tired of these little things being so wrong. Does anyone have any recommendations for a good, accurate, quality hygro? Thank you.


I have the same hygrometer, and I'm always worried that it is off, even after no less that 1 billion salt tests.


----------



## jimbo1 (Aug 18, 2010)

I use the Hydro Set II adjustable one, pretty good so far, think I got em off cbid for $10, I do need to check em, been about a year, thanks for the reminder.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 19, 2011)

I have good results with the Caliper IIIs

I have noticed that moving the hygro around in the cooler has changed the measurment by at least a couple of points. 

My guess is the sensitivity of the instrument and lack of airflow may have something to do with this.


----------



## Poneill272 (Oct 29, 2010)

IMHO, u have the best one already. I'm still thinking u should swap the battery. I've had mine read way off, changed the battery, now its +/- 1% all day long.


----------



## ArlinLiss (Jan 1, 2000)

Evonnida said:


> Is there such a thing? I have been using the small Xikar round Hygros, but after smoking a couple sticks that tasted off, I swapped Hygros only to find that instead of being at 65% like it said, it was more like 50%. I'm sick and tired of these little things being so wrong. Does anyone have any recommendations for a good, accurate, quality hygro? Thank you.


For 17 years I have been using EXTECH 445582 - Humidity/Temperature Pen Kit

Despite the claims of accuracy of others, this is what I trust

For me it controls all the variables [time, amount of moisture, amount of air]

Costly, but what else would* I* use [LOL]


----------



## ArlinLiss (Jan 1, 2000)

Evonnida said:


> Is there such a thing? I have been using the small Xikar round Hygros, but after smoking a couple sticks that tasted off, I swapped Hygros only to find that instead of being at 65% like it said, it was more like 50%. I'm sick and tired of these little things being so wrong. Does anyone have any recommendations for a good, accurate, quality hygro? Thank you.


For 17 years I have been using EXTECH 445582 - Humidity/Temperature Pen Kit

Despite the claims of accuracy of others, this is what I trust

For me it controls all the variables [time, amount of moisture, amount of air]

Costly, but what else would* I* use [LOL]


----------



## Flapjack23 (Jan 18, 2012)

I've been using a xikar round and have been happy with it. Salt test was right on, I'm going to put 1-2 more in my NewAir build. I understand they (like all others) do need to be calibrated every few months. With 2-3 running,if 1 gets out of calibration should not be a problem.


----------



## Habano (Jul 5, 2010)

Certified hygrometers is a safe way to go. I test and calibrate all four of mine twice a year and when I test I replace the batteries each time as well.

VWR Traceable Hygrometer/Thermometer 4410 FREE S&H 4410. Control Company Labware & Accessories.


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

Starbuck said:


> Certified hygrometers is a safe way to go. I test and calibrate all four of mine twice a year and when I test I replace the batteries each time as well.
> 
> VWR Traceable Hygrometer/Thermometer 4410 FREE S&H 4410. Control Company Labware & Accessories.


This is the answer......


----------



## The Cigar Nut (Apr 20, 2010)

I used to go with the old dial style but like you, always felt like it was off to a certain degree. I ended up going to a reptile shop and getting a digital one from there, cost me about 15 bucks and has made me much more comfortable. I still don't think its 100% accurate but instead of being 5-10% off I think its now within the 1-2% and I'm fine with that lol!


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

I have a few of the round hygroset adjustable hygrometers, a caliber III, and a NIST wireless set with 3 stations. 

The hygroset is sometimes so far off that I reach the end of the adjustment nob and it is still off, and that is right out of the box. So, yes its great to be able to adjust and calibrate but that function goes out the window when it is just way too far off.

The caliber III is pretty good from my experience. As mentioned, fresh batteries are always a good thing. You can't adjust it but seems to be pretty close. One thing that I find odd is that it claims to be +/- 1% on cigar websites but on non cigar sites the claim changes to +/-4%. Seems a bit fishy to me.

For the NIST wireless set, it has been dead-on-balls accurate. When I first got them they were reading off but I just reset them and they have been solid since. When first using them, I give them a couple days to adjust and they are good to go from there. I'm a fan of the wireless function and just keep the central unit on my book self and it reads the wineadors and humi in the room.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Starbuck said:


> Certified hygrometers is a safe way to go. I test and calibrate all four of mine twice a year and when I test I replace the batteries each time as well.
> 
> VWR Traceable Hygrometer/Thermometer 4410 FREE S&H 4410. Control Company Labware & Accessories.


WOW that's a great site David thanks for the link found a lot of shooting stuff!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
By clicking the ads~


----------



## ArlinLiss (Jan 1, 2000)

Evonnida said:


> Is there such a thing? I have been using the small Xikar round Hygros, but after smoking a couple sticks that tasted off, I swapped Hygros only to find that instead of being at 65% like it said, it was more like 50%. I'm sick and tired of these little things being so wrong. Does anyone have any recommendations for a good, accurate, quality hygro? Thank you.


NIST Certification is not 'permanent', and periodic checking of accuracy is necessary.

VWR sells the same Pen Thermohygrometer as the EXTECH but is not offered with a calibration kit. I sold these[ VWR's] many years ago, and changed to the EXTECH . I wanted and needed to insure accuracy and the ability to confirm accuracy with confidence.

The benefit of EXTECH's calibration kit is that it eliminates guesswork regarding:amount of salt, amount of water, amount of air, time.


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

ArlinLiss said:


> NIST Certification is not 'permanent', and periodic checking of accuracy is necessary.
> 
> VWR sells the same Pen Thermohygrometer as the EXTECH but is not offered with a calibration kit. I sold these[ VWR's] many years ago, and changed to the EXTECH . I wanted and needed to insure accuracy and the ability to confirm accuracy with confidence.
> 
> The benefit of EXTECH's calibration kit is that it eliminates guesswork regarding:amount of salt, amount of water, amount of air, time.


Is it "self Calibrating" ??? Any additional info would be great
Thanks


----------



## chasingstanley (Jan 24, 2011)

I use the ones from heartfelt they all read the same in all my tupperdors so I would think they're pretty accurate, oh and calibration is key a couple of times through-out the year.


----------



## ArlinLiss (Jan 1, 2000)

asmartbull said:


> Is it "self Calibrating" ??? Any additional info would be great
> Thanks


Here is a link to EXTECH info:445582 - Humidity/Temperature Pen Kit

It is 'self calibrating' when you follow the directions provided:


----------



## Habano (Jul 5, 2010)

ArlinLiss said:


> NIST Certification is not 'permanent', and periodic checking of accuracy is necessary.
> 
> VWR sells the same Pen Thermohygrometer as the EXTECH but is not offered with a *calibration kit*. I sold these[ VWR's] many years ago, and changed to the EXTECH . I wanted and needed to insure accuracy and the ability to confirm accuracy with confidence.
> 
> The benefit of EXTECH's calibration kit is that it eliminates guesswork regarding:amount of salt, amount of water, amount of air, time.


True on the calibration kit, which is what I wanted because I knew I'd be doing my OWN calibration tests with the Boveda packets in a tupperware container twice a year.

To calibrate and test my instruments, I put them in a sealed tupperware container, one at a time, with a new Boveda 69% RH packet for 48-72 hours and monitor. Every time they've been spot on 69%. Some cases it may read 69.2 or 69.3, but it's very accurate.


----------



## Tan18_01 (Jun 2, 2011)

Does the calibrating kit that comes with the EXTECH 445582 have a shelf life or is it usable indefinitely?


----------



## ArlinLiss (Jan 1, 2000)

I've had/used the original two bottles for more than 10 years!
If you keep them sealed with the caps that are provided, IMO they last forever.


----------



## Poneill272 (Oct 29, 2010)

Hey Erich....opcorn:


----------



## Rays98GoVols (Sep 22, 2008)

I've tried several and I find the Caliber III the most accurate.


----------



## waylman (Aug 15, 2011)

Rays98GoVols said:


> I've tried several and I find the Caliber III the most accurate.


this


----------



## rpb16 (Jan 4, 2012)

jimbo1 said:


> I use the Hydro Set II adjustable one, pretty good so far, think I got em off cbid for $10, I do need to check em, been about a year, thanks for the reminder.


I have the same one it seems good.

Newb-tip:, is be aware of what kind of battery's your putting in their. My hygro came with 357a battery. After some reading, apparantly this battery seems to gradually die over a period of time and can and will give funky readings.. I wouldn't hesitate to say alot of humidir/hygrometer problems are caused by this.

Go with a regular 357 button cell. Its life is about the same, but when it dies, it dies fairly abruptly so there wont be an extended period of time when your wondering what the hell is wrong with your stuff. Its the same size of the 357a, but will not give funky readings as its slowly dieing.

Hope that helps someone.


----------



## falconman515 (Jul 10, 2011)

Rays98GoVols said:


> I've tried several and I find the Caliber III the most accurate.


I haven't tried several but I have 2 of these in my 28 bottle wineador and they are perfect ... have been dead on for about 6 months now.

Pre-calibrated from factory ... though they can be off -+1 on occasion.

One of mine was dead on when testing with boveda calibration pack and the other was -1

This is common with these but as long as it's only -+1 then they are in my opinion perfect.


----------



## tmanqz (Jun 15, 2009)

jimbo1 said:


> I use the Hydro Set II adjustable one, pretty good so far, think I got em off cbid for $10, I do need to check em, been about a year, thanks for the reminder.


I have have 2 of these...excellent product. Checked them after one year , still dead on accurate.....


----------



## ptpablo (Aug 22, 2010)

I run nothing but caliber III and they are all dead on, they come factory calibrated and it tells you in the directions, NO salt tests! i had 1 of 4 come 5% off and they replaced it no questions asked! little hard to see though would be my only complaint and that's really a very minor one.


----------

